# Irish jokes



## Hermes (Feb 13, 2010)

How is it that we know Christ was Irish?
Well, he was 33, still lived at home with his Mother, whom he thought was still a virgin and she thought he was the son of God.

Murphy told Quinn that his wife was driving him to drink. Quinn thinks he's very lucky because his own wife makes him walk.

----------------------------------------------

The late Bishop Sheen stated that the reason the Irish fight so often among themselves is that they're always assured of having a worthy opponent.

---------- Post added at 08:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------

YouTube - Brendan Grace Live At The Royal Theatre Castlebar 1/6


----------



## Daniel (Feb 13, 2010)

_"Is this a private fight, or can anyone join__?"_ ~ old Irish saying


----------

